# 7245 controller stops working



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

What does your led status indicator say.


Roy


----------



## mik420 (May 10, 2011)

it is a solid green light, just what it's supposed to be


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

At this point I'm assuming you have the manual, so throttle 0 = full on. Is this they way it suppose to be ?

When you power up the unit, the green should blink how your pot is setup, does it ??

Is your throttle sensor type correct ??

Read the manual and see if everything is set up correctly.

Hook the computer up and check all settings.

Roy


----------



## mik420 (May 10, 2011)

The unit is set for a zero to 5K pot with the Throttle box disconnected the red light blink Saying that is set up for 0-25K pot,The car has about 1000 miles on it was working fine for about four months


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

mik420 said:


> The unit is set for a zero to 5K pot with the Throttle box disconnected the red light blink Saying that is set up for 0-25K pot,The car has about 1000 miles on it was working fine for about four months


I'm assuming that 25K is a typo. And the throttle confirmations are green not red. All red blinks are error codes.

And btw I do not own or have owned this controller, I'm reading the operators manual.

Hook up to the unit and see what the settings are, and make sure it confirms to your set up. 

Roy


----------



## mik420 (May 10, 2011)

Yes sir the 25K Was a typo is zero to 5K, and another typo yes Green lights, And like I said I put 1000 miles on this controller already, the car has been up and functioning for four months, it's only within the last week that it started doing this


----------

